# Truro Day 11 Sep final Calendar being raffled



## SB2015 (Aug 31, 2016)

Some of you may have read about the Woven Rockpool calendar  2017 that a group of us made over the past year and sold/raffled in aid of DUK.  I shall be raffling the final one off in aid of DUK at *Truro Day on 11 Sep*.  This has been made possible by someone donating their limited edition calendar to DUK in order to raise funds, and the local diabetes group agreeing to let us join their stand where they will be raising awareness of diabetes and carrying out risk assessments for people.

If anyone is around come along and buy lots of raffle tickets.  This is the last chance for 2017 calendar.  As a weaving group we have already raised £2500 for DUK from sales and raffles.  The  draw will be made that afternoon.

I am going to try to attach a photo of my woven design (February).


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2016)

How wonderful!


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 27, 2016)

We raise £ another £72 at Truro day as well as carrying out some risk assessments.  The calendar has now raised over £2700 for DUK.  Now designing the one for next year.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2016)

Fabulous!  I produced a Forum Calendar for 2011 - didn't make a huge amount of money, but was fun  Even better, for people who hung onto theirs the days/dates are currently in sync with that year!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 27, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Even better, for people who hung onto theirs the days/dates are currently in sync with that year!



Spoken like a true Yorkshireman. 

Well done SB on the calendar and fundraising.


----------



## Lindarose (Sep 28, 2016)

Just seen this thread Well done SB on all your fundraising efforts! 
Now the idea of another forum calendar might be a winner having been in our virtual bar


----------

